# 10/19/11 CAUTION: photos may be disturbing to some



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

went out solo this morning. not many birds flying around. pulled a limit in 3 flocks. all hens too...  :lol: saw a few flocks wayyyy high headed south, so maybe we will get a new wave of birds in the next few days.








slow morning or not, it still beats some other things you could be doing at that time of day


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Why would anybody be upset by the killing of hen spoonies?


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice..... Ogden Bay?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I hate you! :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice...

judeging by the high water mark, a few of us had been shooting fish near or in that very location not too long ago!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah we werent too far from there :O•-: only this place was under 1.5' of water then


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

nice job there


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What are the 4 ducks on the left? I'm having trouble Identifying. Looks like maybe a couple hen b.w. teal, and a cinny teal?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i struggle with the difference between bwt and cinny teal, but they were shot out of the same flock, so im pretty sure they are all bwt.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not an expert but the second one from the left looks like a cinny.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey man its a limit. Its should be a good reward since its slow. Good job man!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to go Killer! You the man.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

blackdog said:


> Way to go Killer! You the man.


get a life -O\__-


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Great shoot Sean! 

I've been told by numerous fish cops that since we really dont get many BW's here so just its easier simply assume all hen's you shoot are Cinnys.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice! Where?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go Killer! You the man.
> ...


Your the first one to throw a dig, but quick to put in the dead horse emoticon if someone throws it back at you??

Where you been hiding out lately????


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

between school, chasin deer in 2 different states and hunting ducks, i havent had much time to try and fight with the puppets. where have you been?? havent seen many posts by you lately...


----------

